# Stone IPA



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I've been on a hunt for some Arrogant Bastard for a guy here...No luck yet. I did find some Stone IPA today so I picked up a bottle to review.

Beer: Stone IPA http://www.stonebrew.com/ipa/

Stats: 6.9% alcohol 77 ibu

Served from: 22 oz bottle

Glass: Pint glass

Price: $5.49

I poured this brew into a pint glass. The pour appeared as a cloudy amber color with a three finger yellowish head. I could smell citrus as I poured.

The taste had strong hints of evergreen and floral notes. It was a bit sweet. I noticed no alcohol warmth as I sipped it

There was lace on the glass all the way down...A good sign of a properly brewed beer.

This is a good brew. It's a good introduction to what hops can do for a beer. I prefer my beer to be more hoppy. I like to be slapped in the face by hops. This beer did not slap me...But it was well worth my time.

I give it a 7.5 on a scale of 1-10.


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

Arrogant Bastard is one of my favorites! I also really like their Porter..


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

bobbyg29 said:


> Arrogant Bastard is one of my favorites! I also really like their Porter..


Never had their porter...Another beer quest is in my future. :whoohoo:


----------



## Click2Riff (May 19, 2007)

I had a great time in Athens, Ohio over a few glasses of Arrogant Bastard Ale a coupla years ago with a buddy of mine at OU. If you guys are ever in the Pittsburgh area you should try the Penn Brewery's Penn Dark, it's awesome too!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice stuff Sarge. I am in agreement totally with your IPA review.

My Fiancee went to visit a friend of ours in OH last year and got some Stone IPA and some Arrogant Bastard as well, to bring home. She was also kind enough to buy me an Arrogant Bastard t-shirt, just to show me how much she loves me... I think :errrr: 

Anyway, I am a BIG fan of the AB and the IPA as well. Being a "hop head" I really enjoy their IPA. Wish I could find it around here...

Harpoon IPA and Dogfish Head will have to do me for now! 

CD


----------



## Badkarma (May 26, 2006)

Do what I do, if you can't find it, brew it!!!!!!! I have several clone recepies for AG and a couple of the Stone offerings too.

I have to brew, here in this backwater all you ever find is crappy Bud products.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I am very fond of the Stone IPA. Arrogant Bastard is good but I slightly prefer the IPA.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Not a huge fan of IPA's in general, but love the Smoked Porter. Arrogant Bastard's pretty damn good too.


----------



## Mark-cl (Sep 16, 2007)

Ken, PM sent bro


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

If you guys like Stone IPA, try Stone Ruination IPA. Good brew!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I had some Stone Pale Ale last night and didn't like it at all, but that Ruination is very good.


----------



## wingo (Jul 7, 2006)

Tha Criddler said:


> I had some Stone Pale Ale last night and didn't like it at all, but that Ruination is very good.


It's tough drinking Pale Ale after moving to IPA. Pale Ale is good on a hot day though. Three Floyds Alpha King is a really good Pale Ale.


----------



## Hydra (Jun 30, 2007)

The Stone Smoked Porter is out of this world.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Hydra said:


> The Stone Smoked Porter is out of this world.


Agreed.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Stone stuff is all good, but the ruination is the $hit.. If you are ever in or near San Diego, you should visit their brewery.. Fun times..


----------

